# Annual Blast & Cast



## Wildthings (Jan 15, 2017)

I've been involved to some degree with a ministry that caters to Christian Sportsmen. They have an annual duck hunt/fishing trip every year down south on the coast. It's at a little town called Rockport. That area is known for it's huge concentration of migrating Redhead ducks. This year there were a 102 participants in it with at least another 100 on the standby list. The weather turned against us but we managed the 25° and winds blowing 25 mph with gust to 40. It's real easy to get your limit of 2 redheads but finding the other ducks this year was spotty.

On a different note 3 young men and their dogs died that weekend doing the same thing we were doing about 10 miles north of us. They were from my hometown. Their boat capsized and they died from hypothermia. They were found with their PFDs on.

Here's a few pics of our trip








At the Saturday Night Devotional






My first banded duck in 45 years!!!





Our flight's haul

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 15, 2017)

Great story and pictures....congrats on the band. Wow...sad to hear about those folks that lost their lives. Hypothermia is some serious stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

